

Show HN: Vagrantfile for every language – Looking for contributors - adlawson
https://github.com/adlawson/vagrantfiles

======
alanpeabody
Have you considered just using one base vagrant file and using remote scripts
for each language?

eg: config.vm.provision 'shell', path:
'[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/adlawson/vagrantfiles/mast...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/adlawson/vagrantfiles/master/elixir/latest.sh')

I am a big fan of super simple provisioning for vagrant boxes. For development
and trying new things a simple bash script has proven, in my experience, to be
much less of a headache then chef etc.

~~~
adlawson
I've thought of doing something along those lines, but haven't done anything
about it yet.

If you'd like to contribute the changes or submit ideas that would be great.
Don't worry if you can't or don't want to though!

------
adlawson
(OP) I've been maintaining this repository of language Vagrantfiles for a
while now, but I'd like to see the number of supported langs and number of
active maintainers increase.

I think that one of the most difficult barriers to trying out a new language
is the initial setup. Some sites like golang.org and haskell.org let you play
around on the homepage, but it isn't quite the same as having a working local
environment.

Anyway, thanks for any support you may offer.

------
ergl
I was just doing this [0], but with boxes instead of provision scripts. I was
going the script way but it bit me when I was without internet for a while.
Arguably your approach is better because people can see exactly what packages
you are installing.

[0]: [https://bitbucket.org/breb/vagrant-
boxes](https://bitbucket.org/breb/vagrant-boxes)

------
rpwilcox
Kind of neat, from the Simplest Thing That Could Possibly Work perspective.

(Sometimes all you need is five lines of shell script to provision something,
vs a full blown provisioning system and all the scaffolding that implies)

------
lion_del
I was thinking of doing something like this too - looks like you beat me to
it. Will be happy to contribute - I'll hit you up on Github.

